# Attention All Horror Film and Halloween Enthusiasts, I'm Making a show just for you!



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks good Mike.

Be sure to let us know when you launch.


----------



## MorbidMansionMike (May 22, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! The Show will launch by the end of this week!


----------

